# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  anavar, proviron, test propionate

## john1181

sup bro's i figures to post a pic up and see wat happens after 7weeks..i'm currently doing 70mg anavar ,100mg proviron , 100mg tes prop every day..i'malready in week two have gained about 3kilos...i'm probably around 11%bodyfat right now, nosure but somewhere around there...i'm thinking about adding some tren smewhere in there..maybe even starting next week for 4weeks

----------


## personaltrainermark

I'd like to see how this cycle goes for you. I am about to finish up my first cycle. Test enanthate at 500mg a week. My next cycle I'd like to do a lean bulk and was thinking Test prop and anavar . Keep us posted.

----------


## john1181

no doubt!

----------


## ChiTownTommy

some pretty soplid gains so far keep up the good work looking forward to seeing how this cycle goes

----------


## john1181

thanks, i just got some liqiud spiropent for better solid gains..i'm alo running on alpha lipoic acid, l-carnitine, cla + efa complex, HMB, kre-alkalyne creatine, l-glutamine with taurine, ZMA, 12000mg liquid aminos, and dymatize zero carb H-W-protein-I..I'm also taking optimen multivitamin it has 75ingrediants including herbs etc etc and also taking glucosamine and chondrotine with msm...as for my diet, i eat around 400gr protien, 100 carbs, round 70 fat 80%efa ad 20% saturated...I make chicken shakes and tuna shakes with veggiez when i have to eat and i'm bored of cooking...i'm thinking about throwing in some t4 so i cango towards 400grms of carbs but not too sure i wanna mess with the thyroid.

----------


## john1181

ok i knw i havent been keeping a diary overhere...too lazy.but if there are anyquestions feel free o ask brothaz!

----------


## john1181

ok, no comments........what because i didnt write a day by day diary on what i ate and how i trained? does anyone know what bf% i am around? i'm 6'2 at 98kg..

----------


## Ernst

What? I'm reading... Tuna shakes... :Barf:  Keep up the hard work! Best of luck.

----------


## john1181

i'm sick or trying to chew on tuna with oive oil! its so much easer in te blender with tomatoes, tobasco, green peppers some olive oil...trust me..also, its quick and easier for you to digest..for me now its much easier to puke by trying to chew itup

----------


## stallion_1

> i'm sick or trying to chew on tuna with oive oil! its so much easer in te blender with tomatoes, tobasco, green peppers some olive oil...trust me..also, its quick and easier for you to digest..for me now its much easier to puke by trying to chew itup


hey mate where are u from

----------


## john1181

brazil why?

----------

